# 110.27(B) violation



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Any other violations here?




















This _was _the service for a gas station, located about 2' from the curb. (About 30' from the nearest pump)
I think a couple of bollards would have been a good idea... 

The only service I have installed on a parking lot, we installed bollards.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yea. Working space for meter socket. I see there's no utility lock on it because you can't get the mechanism down far enough to install one.

Is the black tape UV-rated? :laughing:

Where's the grand piano/Acme safe/6,000-lb. weight that fell on it?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm thinking car. Actually, looking at it, I think the car might have come from the parking lot next door. I looks as if it was hit from behind.

I really don't have any details. I was getting food from the Chick-fil-a next door, and couldn't help noticing it, so I pulled around to snap a few pics.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, I don't see any "Danger High Voltage!" signs or decals either.

Gas station won't be happy to shut down for the better part of a day to repair that.


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like that brick wall would have been a prime location for that meter...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Well, I don't see any "Danger High Voltage!" signs or decals either.
> 
> Gas station won't be happy to shut down for the better part of a day to repair that.


They are open for business.

This has been damaged for a month or so. I just now had the chance to get some pics.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> They are open for business.
> 
> This has been damaged for a month or so. I just now had the chance to get some pics.


If it works, why fix it?

Besides, it does like like it was repaired with UV proof duct tape


----------

